# My biggest Whiting yet!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fished Friday, July 20, in the afternoon. Weather wasn’t the greatest. Caught a few catfish, one stingray and our largest whiting to date off the surf, 17”. All caught off fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

that is a hoss. fry him up....


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet that was fun to catch.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice Whiting! Haven't seen one that big in the summer. Most of my Whiting lately have been bait size.

Enjoy.


----------

